# Four Holed Pouch



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Any of you guys ever cut a pouch with four holes for a doubled set of tubes? I've cut a couple, haven't shot them yet, just wondering if anyone had done that and what you thought of it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a four hole Dankung pouch on my Palm Thunder and it works fine. I honesty don't notice much difference.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What makes me not like them is having to do four pouch ties. And it is actually more than double the amount of work for me because once a tube is secured on one of the end holes tying the tube on next to it is more cumbersome.

Just my opinion. After the first one I never did another. I hate extra work. Especially when I don't see any benefit. Others may be able to share some benefit.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I have one that came on a Snail that Irfan (e-shot) gifted me. I didn't see much difference either.
Seems like superfluous sophistication if you ask me.
Then again, I know less than half of what has been forgotten by more accomplished men.
Perhaps there is a method to the double holed madness...

I like Ray's Super Pouches. They are, in my opinion, the epitome of reflection.
When you first tie one into a set, you know, Ray spent many hours thinking about how to perfect an imperfect item.
His come as close as any I've seen.

The only other pouches with similar qualities and aspects are ifix's pouches.
That guy knows a thing or two that may have been forgotten, only to be remembered by him.

I'll try 'em all! You got any eye deers?


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I can attach a tube to a pouch in a skinny minute, it's the pseudo tapers and knot tying that is driving me insane. Trying to get sleeves over other tubing, etc. I'd much rather put four tubes on a pouch to create a doubled set than make pseudo tapers...that's just me though.

But cap, I agree, Ray's pouches are sugar sweet and tough as nails. I have them on all my favorite slings. But for my main hunter I'd like to get a little more sting, so I am leaning towards doubled 1842, which is quickly becoming my favorite tube.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Smashtoad said:


> I can attach a tube to a pouch in a skinny minute, it's the pseudo tapers and knot tying that is driving me insane. Trying to get sleeves over other tubing, etc. I'd much rather put four tubes on a pouch to create a doubled set than make pseudo tapers...that's just me though.
> 
> But cap, I agree, Ray's pouches are sugar sweet and tough as nails. I have them on all my favorite slings. But for my main hunter I'd like to get a little more sting, so I am leaning towards doubled 1842, which is quickly becoming my favorite tube.


Try Tex's medium tubing. Buy a small length from Nathan to be sure you want a whole roll. I know I do!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I got a Fox and it came with tubes like on this picture. I did one pouch exactly like this.

I haven't tried to put the two tubes through one hole. I guess I have to try that.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> What makes me not like them is having to do four pouch ties. And it is actually more than double the amount of work for me because once a tube is secured on one of the end holes tying the tube on next to it is more cumbersome.
> 
> Just my opinion. After the first one I never did another. I hate extra work. Especially when I don't see any benefit. Others may be able to share some benefit.


Same here, I find it unnecessary and annoying.

I had a Chinese steel frame that came with looped tubes (that were much too short even for my minimum draw length at 6'3'') and four holes in the pouch. I changed the tubes to pseudo tapers and cut the pouch into a diamond shape, with only two diametrically opposed tube attachment holes remaining. Much better :-D


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Just changed my 4 hole pouch to a 2 hole pouch. I don't notice a difference.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 4 hole pouch on my antler with tabs. the loops keep twisting and slipping through each other, a thing that drove me mad with flat doubles before!

two holes far enough apart to let the pouch pass through betweem seems to promote the phenomenon. and tube loops are a hell more fiddly than flats, so save your nerves and keep the holes close together or make a single one big enough.


----------

